# Is the DVD called "The Golden Ring" worth getting?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Right now I'm on a huge Wagner binge and saw this documentary on DVD:















Worth getting or not? Kinda love the whole thing as I nearly have the CD's of Solti's cycle.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

YES, It's great. A classic.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish that the Amazon description told me more about what is being featured on the DVD.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's a documentary showing the making of the Solti Ring.
Meetings, recording sessions, etc.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Loved it when I saw it about 40 eek years ago.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

To be more precise, it is a Documentary on the making of Götterdämmerung in 1964 that was the third part of Solti's Ring to be recorded.
It was a BBC Workshop programme, which follow Solti and the VPO and the soloists, with interviews, rehearsals and recording.
A real treasure. It is also a rarity because we see Nilsson, Windgassen, Fischer-Dieskau ect at work and discussing their roles.
It was first shown on BBC in 1965.
Very Important documentary for anyone interested in the recording process of the great Wagner operas at that time.
Also to see the magnificent Sofiensaal, which Decca used for so many years as their main recording venue in Vienna, until it burned down a few years ago.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

History.................


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll second Itullian and Pip, it is definitely worth picking up.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Yes indeed. It's black and white and if I remember rightly shot on video rather than filmed, but it's an excellent look at the recording of Götterdämmerung.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Currently watching it on YouTube.

The John Culshaw book Ring Resounding is essential reading. A fascinating look at the technical aspects as well as the world of opera at the time.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Watched it as a lad about 50 years ago. Interesting and has some renowned singers of the time doing Wagnerian party pieces - Frick summoning a bunch of cut throats (the Vassals) with steer horns, Windgassen dying and Nilsson self-immolating. And Solti tub thumping as conductor. Entertaining!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Whatever the third-person conjugation of _Vissi d'arte_ is, it seems to apply here with the likes of Nilsson, Fischer-Dieskau, Solti and of course John Culshaw. I'd like to think the same ethos exists today.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's recording history of the "greatest recording of all time".
It's an amazing document.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


> It's recording history of the "greatest recording of all time".
> It's an amazing document.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> It's recording history of the "greatest recording of all time".
> It's an amazing document.


Culshaw had us believe that in Ring Resounding!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Whatever the third-person conjugation of _Vissi d'arte_ is, it seems to apply here with the likes of Nilsson, Fischer-Dieskau, Solti and of course John Culshaw. I'd like to think the same ethos exists today.


Assuming it's third person plural, then it's 'Vissero d'arte'.

N.


----------

